# procmail ... mehrere Anweisungen



## schellness (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit procmail. Ich suche alle mails mit im Betreff stehenden "*Order*". Die Mails (mit "Order" im Betreff) sollen in eine Datei kopiert werden *(temp.dat)*. Das haut auch soweit hin. Nun soll aber im Anschluss ein *Shell-Script starten*, welches mir nur bestimmte Wörter aus der Mail zieht und diese in eine Datenbank einträgt. Und das ist das Problem, denn ich bekomme nur eine Anweisung hin. Mein Code sieht zur Zeit wie folgt aus...

*:0:
* ^Subject:.*Order*
/home/azubi/temp.dat* 

folgender Code müsste noch in die Procmail.rc mit rein um einen Erfolg zu erlangen. 

*/home/azubi/script_heiko.sh temp.dat*

Kann ich in Procmail auch mit einer If-Schleife arbeiten? Wenn wie? Ich hänge nun schon bestimmt 3 Tage an dem Problem und bekomme immer mehr Kopfschmerzen. Wäre schwer dankbar für ne Lösung!

Ein um Hilfe schreiender Gruß
schellness


----------



## profy (7. Januar 2004)

lass das skript doch alles machen (ich empfehle dafür perl).
Filtern nach Order, dat-file erstellen und die Daten in die DB schreiben.


----------



## schellness (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

das hilft mir leider nicht weiter, da ich da kein Mitsprache Recht habe. Die Firma entscheidet und ich bin der Pöbel, der es zu befolgen hat. Ja ja, ist das Leben nicht schön.
Aber ich nähere mich langsam - und mit weiterhin verstärkt auftretenden Kopfschmerzen - dem Ziel.

Trotzdem Danke
schellness


----------

